# Modified Small Chinese Wire Sling For SEDC.



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Been thinking about a SEDC (Sometimes Every Day Carry) sling with punch that is small and easy to carry. I chose a Chinese wire sling that is often sold along side the Cheapo slings I love. This wire sling is a bit smaller, uses slightly thinner wire for the frame, but is tough as nails. I set it up like I usually do, tossing the tubes and pouch and re-wrapping the fork handle and sliding rubber tubes over the rest of the fork and eye.

Wanted single tubes as it is a bit easier to carry in the pocket and not as likely to get tangled in time of need. I chose 3060 as those single tubes can handle the load 

Also wanted a slightly wider pouch than I normally use but a real good one, using a Tex pouch, very well made and simple.

Now comes to the ammo, and on this one I will use lead oval sinkers, probable 1/4 oz (~109gr) as they fit in the pouch well and have a little margin for error. This a pretty potent stuff and I just checked my old records and was getting between 205-210 fps with 1/4 oz. This ammo size can put the smack on critter and is still going fast for a shot that is in the 30 yard area --- as I remember it went through a sheet rock wall at about 25 yards in testing I did a few years ago. I will probably carry about 6 ea 7/16 steel balls as back up, I'm thinking the first shot is the most important by far, so that is the heaviest. I may make up some 5/16" dual hex ammo instead of the lead, but time will tell with that 

Why am I doing this ... I don't actually know, it just seemed like something fun to make and set up. I will go out tomorrow and fire a few shots if the weather permits for testing. If this seems like a stupid thing, let me know, I don't know how many of you have a carry sling with you most of the time but if you do let me know ? Quite a few years ago I had a set up like this but ditched it for some reason ?

Below are three pictures, the first one is of the sling, the second is a pic of a 1/4 oz oval sinker in the Tex pouch, and the third is of the sling banded up a bit to keep it from flopping around in my vest pocket.




























wll


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

That looks like you have the new PCM4. I believe steel not zinc.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*That's fierce ... I like it. *

*Of course it's not stupid - we carry our favorite launchers around and get on the net to flap about it. It's our fun, we love it, that's why we do it. *

*Stupid is having to mark your shoes L & R.*


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *That's fierce ... I like it. *
> 
> *Of course it's not stupid - we carry our favorite launchers around and get on the net to flap about it. It's our fun, we love it, that's why we do it. *
> 
> *Stupid is having to mark your shoes L & R.*


HA, HA I love it, very funny.

I'm about ready to go out and see if she slings 'um good.

I'll report back ;- )

wll


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

[quote name="Alfred E.M." post="1388458" timestamp="1

*Stupid is having to mark your shoes L & R.*[/quote]

I also have to mark my socks and feet L&R


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

My dog picks my shoes and socks...so either smart dogs or stupid human.

I love it, Wll. It is effective, efficient, and cool as a winter breeze. I dig your style, man.

That SEDC is good by me. I carry 3...in case one set breaks while I am in a hurry and 1 to share. My EDC is nigh to burdensome. But like Alfred, we love 'em and do what what we want.

That set up reminds me of...


----------



## ZS1 (Jan 20, 2020)

I am thinking of doing something similar with an F16 clone .

Cheers.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *That's fierce ... I like it. *
> 
> *Of course it's not stupid - we carry our favorite launchers around and get on the net to flap about it. It's our fun, we love it, that's why we do it. *
> 
> *Stupid is having to mark your shoes L & R.*


Had to chuckle out loud at that Alfred, lol.....I have a guy at work that wears one tennis shoe and one dress shoe to be different he says.....don't know if he marks them left and right, but it's stupid nonetheless, and he is DEF different, haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *That's fierce ... I like it. *
> 
> *Of course it's not stupid - we carry our favorite launchers around and get on the net to flap about it. It's our fun, we love it, that's why we do it. *
> 
> *Stupid is having to mark your shoes L & R.*


I like my shoes the same size.not one large and one regular.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out today and tested this sling with 1/4oz lead and even 3/8" steel and it sends them like bullets. This is a little power house. It is a great small heavy duty machine, I love it !

But that is not the story .. check the hunting forum and look at "My Greatest Slingshot Shot Ever" I'm still in shock !!

wll


----------

